# Trailer bunk guideons



## blugoose (Mar 22, 2009)

I just joined the other night and have gotten some great ideas for the decking job I am doing on my 14' Tracker Jon boat. I'll post some pics when i get it done.
But my question is has anyone made thier own Trialer guidons the bunk style.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 22, 2009)

:WELCOME: 

Yep.Use untreated 2x4,seal with a quality water sealer,wrap with outdoor carpet,staple it all down and bolt them on.Just make sure the transom is supported by the bunks or the hull will develop a hook, that is dangerous.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 23, 2009)

I use what are called bunk glide ons that I got from Eastern Marine. They are self centering and keep my boat in the middle of the trailer when loading. No need for guides for me.


----------



## DiverDog357 (Mar 26, 2009)

ben2go said:


> :WELCOME:
> 
> Yep.Use untreated 2x4,seal with a quality water sealer,wrap with outdoor carpet,staple it all down and bolt them on.Just make sure the transom is supported by the bunks or the hull will develop a hook, that is dangerous.



Are you talking about the 2 boards underneath the boat? Should they extend clear to the back of the boat so that none of the boat is hanging unsupported? I dont have guideons for the side just the 2 boards on the bottom. My trailer is adjustable but I'm afraid if I move it any further forward I will limit my turning radius and possibly hit my tailgate. I've tried to look at some pics on here to see others setups and I have seen many like mine with the boat hanging off the back. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Brine (Mar 26, 2009)

blugoose said:


> I just joined the other night and have gotten some great ideas for the decking job I am doing on my 14' Tracker Jon boat. I'll post some pics when i get it done.
> But my question is has anyone made thier own Trialer guidons the bunk style.


Pretty sure you are talking about side bunks, not under the boat. If so, here is a link with someone using a ladder stablizer.
https://www.widgetsailor.com/owners/greg/guides.html

I would think you could buy two of these, then mount the 2 x 4's to them.

Wydepote (I think that is his username on here) has what I would consider the best option, but you need to get a welder/metal fabricator involved if you can't do the work yourself. 

There are a few different options as Bass Pro Shops and other Boating Supply stores, but they are all fairly expensive for what you get. I'm still trying to decide myself for my new rig. 

My current trailer, I was able to find some 30" tall metal furniture legs on clearance for (4) for $25 and they have worked good. Doubt this would work for many other people tho. I have a big trailer for the size of my boat. 













DiverDog357 said:


> Are you talking about the 2 boards underneath the boat? Should they extend clear to the back of the boat so that none of the boat is hanging unsupported? I dont have guideons for the side just the 2 boards on the bottom. My trailer is adjustable but I'm afraid if I move it any further forward I will limit my turning radius and possibly hit my tailgate. I've tried to look at some pics on here to see others setups and I have seen many like mine with the boat hanging off the back. Thanks for any help.


You could possibly replace or reposition your bunks on the bottom to extend further out the back of the trailer instead of moving the boat forward. Maybe split the difference??? The idea is to support the transom while in transit to avoid bending the hull (hooking) while the trailer is bouncing down the road over bumps etc... with an outboard on the back.


----------



## Brine (Mar 26, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I use what are called bunk glide ons that I got from Eastern Marine. They are self centering and keep my boat in the middle of the trailer when loading. No need for guides for me.



I've looked these up, and they look to have an "X" pattern to them. Is this what you have? 

I don't understand how this would keep the back of your boat in line with the trailer if the wind was blowing. Also, I run all eletric, and would think that the back of the bunks aren't even touching the boat while the trailer is submerged in the water. :-k 

Do you power on to the trailer with an outboard?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 26, 2009)

they aren't for jon boats I don't think... but andy could prove me wrong.

I think he has a BIG boat


----------



## ben2go (Mar 26, 2009)

DiverDog357 said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > :WELCOME:
> ...




Yes,I was talking about the bottom bunks.I don't why I went there when you were asking about guides.Brain fart I guess.Yes the bottom bunks should support the transom.You maybe able to unbolt your bunks,move them back a few inches, redrill the holes,and bolt them back down.

Check this out for guides. https://www.widgetsailor.com/owners/greg/guides.html


----------



## blugoose (Mar 26, 2009)

Yea I was talking about the side guidons. I do alot of solo fishing and it is easier to drive the boat on the trailer, we have pretty good ramps here. But if there is a crosswind using electric it is hard to center on the trailer. The last post with the link was real helpful and is close to what i'm looking for. I'll post pic once I get it done.
Thanks


----------



## Popeye (Mar 28, 2009)

Brine said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > I use what are called bunk glide ons that I got from Eastern Marine. They are self centering and keep my boat in the middle of the trailer when loading. No need for guides for me.
> ...




Here is what I have:






Here is where I got them:
https://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.prodInfo&productID=6915&categoryID=0

Here is how and what I did:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3991

These workout absolutely great for me. When I load my boat, my bunk ends are out of the water, and yes I power load with my outboard. The way I understand how they work is that when the hull makes contact with the raised portion of the glideon it slides along the top of it and as it is angled towards the center, the boat naturally gravitates that way. Also the water trapped in the next grooved area creates a small (very small) wall of water assisiting in pushing the boat towards the center. If your bunks are too far below the water, obviously these can not help, they need to touch the boat to guide it. They are however very slick and make launching mush easier as well as pulling the boat up. You can always click the Contact Us button on Eastern Marines site. They have always given me a straight answer whenever I've asked them a question.


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Popeye


----------

